# boxer teddy bear



## xChudy (Sep 28, 2009)

my new pooch knows how to open the doors, and he lets him self up stairs in the middle of the night, and the wife woke up this morning to find this site :lol:


----------



## leggy (Jan 18, 2007)

:flrt::flrt: Can i have your dog


----------



## Nic123100 (Jun 13, 2009)

Awwwwww, nothing better then a cuddle from such a loyal creature :no1:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Aw! True love! Bless! :lol2:


----------



## pippainnit (Feb 20, 2009)

Well I was greeted this morning by the sight of my dog in the bath. He'd crept up the stairs in the night and must've managed to both open the bathroom door and let it close behind him. He'd then obviously thought it was a good idea to have a kip in the empty bath. Scared the s**t out of me when I saw him through my half asleep eyes!


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

My rottie would quite happily do that...

Why do you have no bed frame?


----------



## xChudy (Sep 28, 2009)

leggy said:


> :flrt::flrt: Can i have your dog


think you already know the answer



Nic123100 said:


> Awwwwww, nothing better then a cuddle from such a loyal creature :no1:


your not wrng



feorag said:


> Aw! True love! Bless! :lol2:


i loves him like my own child!



pippainnit said:


> Well I was greeted this morning by the sight of my dog in the bath. He'd crept up the stairs in the night and must've managed to both open the bathroom door and let it close behind him. He'd then obviously thought it was a good idea to have a kip in the empty bath. Scared the s**t out of me when I saw him through my half asleep eyes!


:lol2:



Marinam2 said:


> My rottie would quite happily do that...
> 
> Why do you have no bed frame?


its a duvan, or so my wife tells me lol


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

xChudy said:


> its a duvan, or so my wife tells me lol


You mean Divan and no its not its a mattress on the floor me love!


----------



## JackieL (May 19, 2009)

Marinam2 said:


> You mean Divan and no its not its a mattress on the floor me love!


Hahahaha that's exactly what I thought !!!!


----------



## kimmie86 (Aug 19, 2009)

Marinam2 said:


> You mean Divan and no its not its a mattress on the floor me love!


 
No its not it looks like a divan just doesnt have a heardboard! Jesus whats this blokes bed got to do with you, he was showing you a super cute pic, not his furniture for you to critique!!

:bash:


As for the pic, awwwwww very sweet.


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

Marinam2 said:


> You mean Divan and no its not its a mattress on the floor me love!


Its a divan or however you say it and your being nasty as usual.


Commented in the other thread mate 
I love crashing with the dog, better than having to pretend your asleep on a sunday morning until the dog leaves :whistling2:


----------



## xChudy (Sep 28, 2009)

Marinam2 said:


> You mean Divan and no its not its a mattress on the floor me love!


you caught me im lying, just gunna cut my self now! i hope your pleased with yourself

lol who got your knickers ina twist?


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

xChudy said:


> you caught me im lying, just gunna cut my self now! i hope your pleased with yourself
> 
> lol who got your knickers ina twist?


 
Shes always like that, it says shes tried being nice but I've never seen it :whistling2:


----------



## lovin'life (Apr 7, 2010)

Love the Piccies. Your boxer is :flrt:


----------



## RhianB87 (Oct 25, 2009)

Aww thats so cute!! 

I bet it was nice and comfy with him on your divan/matress/bed whatever its called :lol2:


----------



## xChudy (Sep 28, 2009)

FallenAngel said:


> Aww thats so cute!!
> 
> I bet it was nice and comfy with him on your divan/matress/bed whatever its called :lol2:


hehe thanks, yeah the matress which was on my divan, which makes up the bed was comfy!


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

bobby said:


> Its a divan or however you say it and your being nasty as usual.
> 
> 
> Commented in the other thread mate
> I love crashing with the dog, better than having to pretend your asleep on a sunday morning until the dog leaves :whistling2:


 Where was she being nasty? She asked a question about the bed being merely a mattress on the floor. I was also curious about it.She was perfectly polite when she asked about it and perfectly polite in her reply. Now had she said something along the lines of: "your husband is a fat ugly lazy barsteward, and the dog looks like it's flea ridden, and the bed looks as though you have it on loan from the nearest homeless shelter", that might be construed as 'nasty'. But she did nothing of the sort, merely was curious, as was I, about the bed appearing to be on the floor. Nothing rude or nasty about that is there?


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

She also felt the need to argue when she was told it was a divan and felt the need to correct his spelling.


----------



## xChudy (Sep 28, 2009)

fenwoman said:


> Where was she being nasty? She asked a question about the bed being merely a mattress on the floor. I was also curious about it.She was perfectly polite when she asked about it and perfectly polite in her reply. Now had she said something along the lines of: "your husband is a fat ugly lazy barsteward, and the dog looks like it's flea ridden, and the bed looks as though you have it on loan from the nearest homeless shelter", that might be construed as 'nasty'. But she did nothing of the sort, merely was curious, as was I, about the bed appearing to be on the floor. Nothing rude or nasty about that is there?


my wife didnt post the pictures, i did. she was stood on the end of the bed when taking the pics, thus giving the images a weird perspective of height, making it look like it was just a mattress placed upon the floor.....

its also wrong to call me a liar in which she did so yeah i found it a bit nasty, as did others, am i bothered tho? no. so if you misrable buggers wanna get your knickers all ina twist about my sleeping quarters, then you can fill your boots, or head on over to here, www.beds.com/forum have fun


----------



## Brett (Jul 21, 2009)

kimmie86 said:


> No its not it looks like a divan just doesnt have a heardboard! Jesus whats this blokes bed got to do with you, he was showing you a super cute pic, not his furniture for you to critique!!
> 
> :bash:
> 
> ...


 was thinking the exact same :no1:


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

Both our dogs (Black Longcoated German shepherd and small Golden Retriever bitches) sleep in the same room as us. The theory is they sleep on the floor, the practise however is once we are snoring they act like tetris pieces and fill the spaces around us.

I love sleeping as part of a pack, it is warm snug and safe from burglers....and ghosts and monsters in my closet!! :flrt:


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

Why would there be a dado rail near the floor :? It's clearly a regular divan bed.. Like mine.

Anyway - Very cute dog - Even cuter that you're cuddling each other


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

kimmie86 said:


> No its not it looks like a divan just doesnt have a heardboard! Jesus whats this blokes bed got to do with you, he was showing you a super cute pic, not his furniture for you to critique!!
> 
> :bash:
> 
> ...





xChudy said:


> my wife didnt post the pictures, i did. she was stood on the end of the bed when taking the pics, thus giving the images a weird perspective of height, making it look like it was just a mattress placed upon the floor.....
> 
> its also wrong to call me a liar in which she did so yeah i found it a bit nasty, as did others, am i bothered tho? no. so if you misrable buggers wanna get your knickers all ina twist about my sleeping quarters, then you can fill your boots, or head on over to here, www.beds.com/forum have fun





bretts balls said:


> was thinking the exact same :no1:


Well there you go, not just me then?



Kare said:


> Both our dogs (Black Longcoated German shepherd and small Golden Retriever bitches) sleep in the same room as us. The theory is they sleep on the floor, the practise however is once we are snoring they act like tetris pieces and fill the spaces around us.
> 
> I love sleeping as part of a pack, it is warm snug and safe from burglers....and ghosts and monsters in my closet!! :flrt:


Haha
It does make you feel safe : victory:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

bobby said:


> She also felt the need to argue when she was told it was a divan and felt the need to correct his spelling.


I must have missed the argument part. How is it nasty to offer information to the betterment? So now he won't look an illiterate prat if he talks about his divan bed. Surely that's a good thing? Don't get me wrong, I have had massive problems with MarinaM in the past and rarely acknowledge her posts, but she was accused of being 'nasty' which she clearly was not. Pedantic perhaps, but nasty? No way.
BTW, the auctioneer in my local auction room calls them 'dive on' beds :lol2:


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

fenwoman said:


> I must have missed the argument part. How is it nasty to offer information to the betterment? So now he won't look an illiterate prat if he talks about his divan bed. Surely that's a good thing? Don't get me wrong, I have had massive problems with MarinaM in the past and rarely acknowledge her posts, but she was accused of being 'nasty' which she clearly was not. Pedantic perhaps, but nasty? No way.
> BTW, the auctioneer in my local auction room calls them 'dive on' beds :lol2:


Thats your opinion, its quite different to everyone elses.


----------



## DRACSAT (Apr 13, 2008)

fenwoman said:


> I must have missed the argument part. How is it nasty to offer information to the betterment? So now he won't look an illiterate prat if he talks about his divan bed. Surely that's a good thing? Don't get me wrong, I have had massive problems with MarinaM in the past and rarely acknowledge her posts, but she was accused of being 'nasty' which she clearly was not. Pedantic perhaps, but nasty? No way.
> BTW, the auctioneer in my local auction room calls them 'dive on' beds :lol2:


she was just being petty as per usual 

great pics and loverly boxer


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

DRACSAT said:


> she was just being petty as per usual
> 
> great pics and loverly boxer


Oh look, someone else that seen it :whistling2:


----------



## kimmie86 (Aug 19, 2009)

fenwoman said:


> I must have missed the argument part. How is it nasty to offer information to the betterment? So now he won't look an illiterate prat if he talks about his divan bed. Surely that's a good thing? Don't get me wrong, I have had massive problems with MarinaM in the past and rarely acknowledge her posts, but she was accused of being 'nasty' which she clearly was not. Pedantic perhaps, but nasty? No way.
> BTW, the auctioneer in my local auction room calls them 'dive on' beds :lol2:


 
Oh crawl out of her bum!!! 

There was no need for her to even comment on his, bed whether you feel it was enlightening him or not!!! Im sure he will get a nice comfy sleep tonight, on his mattress.

The pic was about the super cute pic of the dog and the 'special' love between the dog and the OP not about comment on my bedroom furniture!!!!!! 
:lol2: 
Ps still a super super cute pic, shall we await the pic of you in the dogs bed???


----------



## Claire Bear (May 21, 2009)

Cute pics, take it he's settling in nicely, our boxers love their cuddles as well. Bruce one of ours can open doors, he thinks he should be allowed to go in whatever room when he wants, bless em!


----------



## Freakinfreak (May 13, 2009)

Has anyone noticed that the "u" button and the "i" button are right next to each other? 

Clearly a typo if he was typing fast..

ANYWAY, very cute piccie :flrt: makes me want a dog even more  all i have is a fat cat that leaves its hair everywhere and sits on your face when you sleep so you wake up with a cat hair moustache and the smell of shite wafting around your head :devil:


----------



## kimmie86 (Aug 19, 2009)

Freakinfreak said:


> Has anyone noticed that the "u" button and the "i" button are right next to each other?
> 
> Clearly a typo if he was typing fast..
> 
> ANYWAY, very cute piccie :flrt: makes me want a dog even more  all i have is a fat cat that leaves its hair everywhere and sits on your face when you sleep so you wake up with a cat hair moustache and the smell of shite wafting around your head :devil:



hahhahahahaha smooth!! :2thumb:


----------



## kenneally1 (Feb 17, 2009)

Maybe the greatest/most pointless argument in RFUK history?








Boxers rock BTW!!!!

























I do it cause i luvv's the futon for :censor: sake!!!!!


----------



## diamondlil (May 7, 2008)

What a lovely dog, and lovely piccies! I can't let Rosie in my bedroom because she doesn't settle, but my old girl Ellie always slept with me when I was on nights!


----------



## boabloketony (Jan 22, 2007)

Our boxer lies like that with us on the sofa :flrt: 

Great pics !!!


----------



## Jacs (Jun 7, 2009)

awh so cute :flrt: tis the same way my sister wakes up every morning with her bullmastiff ... altho her doggy dreams and quiet often wakes her up in the night by kicking her off the bed >< haha


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Great photos but I cant believe people are discussing your bed:lol2: Who cares what you sleep on as it doesnt actually matter:roll:


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Marinam2 said:


> My rottie would quite happily do that...
> 
> Why do you have no bed frame?


mine doesnt have a bed frame  its one of those sunken low beds


----------



## tokay (Mar 13, 2007)

For F**ks sake , this is a thread about the guys Boxer (and a nice one at that  ) not about his friggin bed! who gives a crap if the bed is a divan or mattress :devil:
anyway great boxer mate! my favorite breed of dog , i have one myself


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

FFS most of the people actually commenting on me have been on this forum five fricking mins and they think they know everyone. Bobby your hatred of me stems fromt he fact that your a 'tard and i told you the min you walked through the "door".

Fennie Cheers.

Kimmie whats eating you, i've been nothing but nice to you and backed you and supported you through the loss of your little man  now your back stabbing me??

OP apologies i didnt realise that the bed was so high it didnt appear so in your pic.


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

Marinam2 said:


> FFS most of the people actually commenting on me have been on this forum five fricking mins and they think they know everyone. Bobby your hatred of me stems fromt he fact that your a 'tard and i told you the min you walked through the "door".
> 
> Fennie Cheers.
> 
> ...


My hatred of you stems from the fat you use words like "'tard", that and your a cow but meh.....

Also, what gives you the right to say the above (highlighted) in a thread about a dog?

I've also been here longer than you so what is the red bit about?
I have no idea what you're talking about thicko....

Die....


----------



## tokay (Mar 13, 2007)

To the OP...
Best rename this thread... "Divan or mattress, you decide and get abusive for no reason" :bash:


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

tokay said:


> To the OP...
> Best rename this thread... "Divan or mattress, you decide and get abusive for no reason" :bash:


:lol2::2thumb:


----------



## tokay (Mar 13, 2007)

:lol2: 
See ya have Appetite for destruction under ya name ... G'n'R fan? :no1:


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

tokay said:


> :lol2:
> See ya have Appetite for destruction under ya name ... G'n'R fan? :no1:


Little bit :whistling2:


----------



## tokay (Mar 13, 2007)

good man


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

tokay said:


> good man


Slash is playing here and I wont be there = looser 

:lol2:


----------



## tokay (Mar 13, 2007)

bobby said:


> Slash is playing here and I wont be there = looser
> 
> :lol2:


:gasp: thats a bummer dude


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

tokay said:


> :gasp: thats a bummer dude


Not half, I had a hot bath running but I couldn't get the razors open, so I just drank some Jack and listened to Appetite instead 8)


----------



## clairebear1984 (Dec 13, 2009)

so wat if it was a mattress on floor wats it got to do with her?

also arnt boxers just the best xxx


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

clairebear1984 said:


> so wat if it was a mattress on floor wats it got to do with her?
> 
> also arnt boxers just the best xxx


She's not our smartest most informed member :whistling2:

:lol2:

To be honest I think she feels the need to put people down on the internet because her real life's a bit crap....


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

ROFL - oh hang on let me just move this mattress


----------



## *mogwai* (Feb 18, 2008)

Marinam2 said:


> ROFL - oh hang on let me just move this mattress


sorry, but what is that supposed to mean?


----------



## tokay (Mar 13, 2007)

Marinam2 said:


> ROFL - oh hang on let me just move this mattress


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

This was a very entertaining read..... No idea why it matters if the OP has a divan, a mattress, a four poster, or a blow up bed, to be honest, but there ya go. Entertainment.

To the OP: Gorgeous pic!! I have something similar of my hubby snuggling with the dog and cat *lol*


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Marinam & Fenwoman strike again :lol2:


----------

